# Trying To Upload a Podbean Podcast! Grrrr!



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Figured I'd make a podcast to say Hi. Damned if I can figure out how to upload an audio file to podbean.

Any ideas?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Crap. I was hoping someone could help me.

Gonna watch some Eastwood westerns and go to bed. Good night.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I have no idea, sorry. I hope you enjoyed your movie, which one did you watch?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hang'em High.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Good movie. Perhaps the people that know how to do the uploads will be on in the morning.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Is see I have received no tech support from anyone.

Figured it out. It recorded in WAVE and has to be in MP3 to upload.

Also see I have to tell Audacity to use my headset instead of the computer mic.

It's been many years since I have tried this. Learning things all over.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Where can we listen to your podcasts?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Where can we listen to your podcasts?


Nowhere, yet. I have to make one. I'm going to post them on the board once I have it figured out. I'm hoping to get folks here interested in doing this.

There are several podcasting sites, but I am using Podbean for this. For audio recording/editing, I am using Audacity. My headset is a Plantronics.

Going to give it another go if I don't work over time, tonight.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

I listen to soundcloud on my phone. Mainly because they have a blackberry app, seems to work good from my end but no idea how to use the service from the other side.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Good luck, I was involved a few years ago ...... but had a techie friend.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Nowhere, yet. I have to make one. I'm going to post them on the board once I have it figured out. I'm hoping to get folks here interested in doing this.
> 
> There are several podcasting sites, but I am using Podbean for this. For audio recording/editing, I am using Audacity. My headset is a Plantronics.
> 
> Going to give it another go if I don't work over time, tonight.


Podomatic is another one. Pretty simple to use and basic is free.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus)


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Not sure what computer you have but Mac's come with garage band and i believe they have a podcast profile in there. Allow you ro record edit and add extras (sound bites music intro outro music etc) all in one place and export the final product as a podcast to your destination. All in one tool.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Got it figured out.

Had to download LAME so I could convert from WAV to MP3.

Was going to throw up a podcast last night but botched the cast. Learning curve!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Got it figured out.
> 
> Had to download LAME so I could convert from WAV to MP3.
> 
> Was going to throw up a podcast last night but botched the cast. Learning curve!


Doesn't Audacity allow you to convert from wave to Mp3?

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Doesn't Audacity allow you to convert from wave to Mp3?
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus)


I guess not. YouTubed the concept and all the vids pointed me to LAME. Seems it is like an add-on to Audacity.

Speaking of YouTube, tubing seems to be easier, but I am determined to do podcast because it takes less bandwidth and would be friendlier for Auntie. Not only that, but I am overdue for a haircut and have no intentions of getting one in the near future.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'll be damned, I have no idea what you knuckleheads are talkin bout.
lain:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I'll be damned, I have no idea what you knuckleheads are talkin bout.
> lain:


Don't worry about it. I figured you are too much of a dinosaur to do all this. That being the case, all you need to do is download Skype. That way, all you have to do is have a Skype conversation with me and I'll record it and then post it.

Old man.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Don't worry about it. I figured you are too much of a dinosaur to do all this. That being the case, all you need to do is download Skype. That way, all you have to do is have a Skype conversation with me and I'll record it and then post it.
> 
> Old man.


The last time I interviewed for a job Ronald Reagan was our President.

But...A few months ago, a buddy of mine in my industry called about a position at his company that I would be good for and his company Human Resource Manager wanted to have a Skype Interview with me.

I asked my buddy if a Skype Interview would require me to remove the piece of black tape from my computer camera lens. There was silence...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> The last time I interviewed for a job Ronald Reagan was our President.
> 
> But...A few months ago, a buddy of mine in my industry called about a position at his company that I would be good for and his company Human Resource Manager wanted to have a Skype Interview with me.
> 
> I asked my buddy if a Skype Interview would require me to remove the piece of black tape from my computer camera lens. There was silence...


Two things on this.

1. The tape can always be put back after the interview.

2. The best part of Skype interviews is you can do them in your britches and no one will be the wiser. You can also go commando if you're into that type of thing.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> The last time I interviewed for a job Ronald Reagan was our President.
> 
> But...A few months ago, a buddy of mine in my industry called about a position at his company that I would be good for and his company Human Resource Manager wanted to have a Skype Interview with me.
> 
> I asked my buddy if a Skype Interview would require me to remove the piece of black tape from my computer camera lens. There was silence...


Skype can do video, but podcast is audio.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Don't worry about it. I figured you are too much of a dinosaur to do all this. That being the case, all you need to do is download Skype. That way, all you have to do is have a Skype conversation with me and I'll record it and then post it.
> 
> Old man.


Old age and treachery will always beat youth and exuberance.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Old age and treachery will always beat youth and exuberance.


Wasn't it the Sarge Linus who said that? Maybe it's a popular quote for old fogeys.

I skype with my kids when I'm gone on business. Otherwise I have black tape on my camera too.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

What's with all you paranoid tin foil types and the black tape on your laptop camera lens? You guys need to get a grip ........ I use a camouflage band aid.


----------

